# Raised price of Supercard dstwo



## Zmanattack (Apr 8, 2010)

I already paid the 29.95 price tag when it first was put up as a pre order. I'm not gonna have to pay more am i?


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 8, 2010)

Zmanattack said:
			
		

> I already paid the 29.95 price tag when it first was put up as a pre order. I'm not gonna have to pay more am i?


no. you already paid, therefore they cannot legally force you to pay more.
btw: they raised the price? when did this happen?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 8, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> Zmanattack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was 29.95 for the first 100 people after that it went to normal price


----------



## Krestent (Apr 8, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> gameguy95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They extended it past the first 100 people because of server issues.


----------



## nutella (Apr 8, 2010)

haha, you were part of the special deal and you didnt even know.

i assume your talking about shoptemp (what other places can you be talking about). they had a special offer for the first 100 orders. i guess you were one of them.

EDIT: oh ninja'd. i didnt know they extended it. cool beans.


----------



## Zmanattack (Apr 8, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> haha, you were part of the special deal and you didnt even know.
> 
> i assume your talking about shoptemp (what other places can you be talking about). they had a special offer for the first 100 orders. i guess you were one of them.



Hahah i guess i was. I just heard it was coming out. clicked the link. Saw it wasn't open for preorder came back like 10 minutes later, refreshed and BAM! it was there.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 8, 2010)

Wrong section dude, should be in shoptemp discussions


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 8, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> gameguy95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn it. the person i have to borrow a credit card from is afraid that someone will steal his credit card # if he pre-orders anything. *curses God for parent's fear of pre-orering*


----------



## 9th_Sage (Apr 8, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> damn it. the person i have to borrow a credit card from is afraid that someone will steal his credit card # if he pre-orders anything. *curses God for parent's fear of pre-orering*


Would he feel better if he knew you could pay with Paypal?  Then they wouldn't be handling your credit card.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 8, 2010)

My order number is in the 130's and I ordered mine 24 hours ago for the discounted price. Add in an 8GB microSD card and all is good.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 8, 2010)

130 is the total amount of orders. It does not mean how many people preordered.


----------

